# Finally gettin the yak into saltwater



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Hey guys, 

Locally i'm legal with a life vest tucked under the seat while fishing in freshwater. I am relocating to a home closer to the ocean. In an attempt to save myself from a fine, i'm wondering what it takes to be legal while launching in the ICW or while yakkin out baits. I would love to avoid that "couple hundred dollar surprise". Could anyone let me know what it takes to be legal and paddle my yak? I'm quite considerate and i do not plan on overtaking boating lanes and getting in the way. Where can i go to learn the ropes (staying safe, legal, and out of the way)?
I'm sure the mods would not object to a redirect or a link for a question like this; It is all about safety.
Thanks
Rick


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Where will you be moving to? Each state differs with regulations.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

PFD, Whistle and at night add a light that's visible 360deg.and also a bright shining flashlight to signal with or warn an in coming boat headed to close to you..Head lamp if night fishing.
Also advisable to wear some dry gear in cold water temps. and kayak with a buddy.
Oh don't forget fishing pole, lures, drinks and snack and cell phone,or radios, and kitchen sink.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

bbcroaker said:


> pfd, whistle and at night add a light that's visible 360deg.and also a bright shining flashlight to signal with or warn an in coming boat headed to close to you..head lamp if night fishing.
> Also advisable to wear some dry gear in cold water temps. And kayak with a buddy.
> Oh don't forget fishing pole, lures, drinks and snack and cell phone,or radios, and kitchen sink.:d


and your seat:d


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Also....don't turn around to reach something out of the back quickly! You may fall out and go for an un-expected swim! PFD- always wear!


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

ALWAYS wear your PFD. Bad things happen quickly. You aren't going to slowly get trapped by a fast moving boat, get a line tied around you and be able to put a PFD on in a split second. This is one thing that I wish was enforced much harder. I feel that it's absolutely ridiculous to go out in a kayak without a PFD on.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I forgot to mention that I am in NC and will be fishing the Intercoastal near Holden beach. I'm paddling an ultimate 12 so it is pretty stable. I've ran some decent rivers with it. Will certainly listen to the safety advice. So is a PFD and a whistle enough in NC? Anything else I should know to avoid a ticket in this area?

Many thanks
Rick


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

It sounds like you are just asking about the law. Not what is recommended. That's how I read it anyway a d that's why I asked about the location. I don't know about nc. Sorry I can't be of any help


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

thanks for the reply jasonr, I appreciate it, I'm mainly trying to avoid a ticket while learning the waters. I have taken classes and paddled under the supervision of an olympic class paddler(while in college and afterward) in a canoe and alot of that translates into paddling a yak. The safety issues being one of the lessons learned. I passed the entry sessions needed to paddle and learn scuba, so i'm pretty comfortable in the water. If all else fails i'll "dead mans float" until I can signal help, or wrap my jeans around my neck and inflate them for a flotation device. Not being above disaster by any means, just want to let you guys know i'm about as prepared as i could be for what WILL happen eventually. Thanks for the help and I appreciate the comments and suggestions. I am probably more proficient with safety than I am with legalaties at this point. Its the money grubbing popo i'm afraid of, not the deep dark blue. 

Just trying to be legal
Rick


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

Rick
I'm not trying to be a jerk, so don't take this the wrong way, I'm just speaking from experience. Several years ago I was out sailing in early spring. I had a FAST little Scorpion with a huge gaff rig, anyway that's beside the point. I cleared a little island and got knocked down into 48 degree water by a cross wind. The cold water shock creates a SERIOUS GASP REFLEX. It took less than a minute drop the sail and right the boat. In that minute the cold water had completely zapped my muscles and it was ALL I COUD DO to climb back on board. I'm quite sure that if I hadn't been wearing a PFD, I wouldn't be sitting here recounting the story.

Not wearing a PFD is a great way to become a statistic in the ACA annual report.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

get a PFD that you will wear. i use a auto inflate vest that you dont even know its on. we had our monthly meet and greet with maryland kayak fishing guys and we were out on the south river last month, about 15 guys out by the mouth of the river. not a lot of boat traffic but a guy in a 25' parker wasnt paying attention and hit one of our guys, saw him at the last minute and only hit him in the rear but enough to flip him and damage his yak and elec. motor. lost rods, battery and other stuff. his PFD was behind him luckily the guy stopped to help. i also heard a guy in delaware drowned after getting dumped form his yak in rehobeth bay last week and he was wearing his PFD but the cold water got him before he could reenter his yak. very sad. bad things happen, dont let them happen to you


----------

